# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  القران الكريم بصوت القارىء / عبد الرحمن السديس

## ابو مؤمن

*القران الكريم بصوت القارىء / عبد الرحمن السديس

**


أقدم لكم

**القرآن الكريم
**
بصوت القارىء /

**عبد الرحمن السديس**
* * 
* *اضغط على الرابط أسفل

http://www.mp3quran.net/sds.html 

او

http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...inet&cbid=1337

او

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Quran&iw_a=view&id=82


*

----------

